# I've gotten side railed



## DaveHawk (Jul 20, 2016)

The wood blocki g and turning got derailed for a bit. I got bit by a bug. My friend had it then I got it, lol

He offered it up for sale last Wednesday and I picked it up in western Md Saturday. My wife had a 68 when were got married but when she became pregnant 2 months later we decided to sell it for a safer care gor family. Now I'm getting this ready as a surprize. A lot of things have happened that kept me from my summer ride out west so I had the funds to deal with it. 
She needs some work, tires, bumpers, headlining, heavy heater , rear tail light and a few small items after sitting in a garage since 2011. But its cool. My last bug was a 63 I baught when I returned from Korea in 74.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2016)

I love it!!! My dad had a Karman Ghia that he had painted orange that was so cool. Wish I had that now but I love the old bugs. They're SOOO easy to work on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 20, 2016)

I had a 74 super beetle with the crank open sun roof. Engine swaps were a breeze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 20, 2016)

Cool ride! 

I got a buddy who is making one into a 4 wheel drive buggy for the mud and dunes we have here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 21, 2016)

My dad bought a '58 bug in '59. They were so rare in the U.S. back then that when you passed another one on the road you honked at them. That's the car I learned to drive on. Bugs are cool. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2016)

I learned how to drive in one, it was a stick. Owned 2 of them. I would like another, pre super beatles would be nice. Such fun little cars. Nice find on that one, they are so easy to work on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2016)

We had one in Drivers Ed back in '75, full set of pedals on both sides. To this day it brings a smile to my face. Instructor would assign us all to a car on the driving range and sit back and watch, or work with those that truly needed help. I loved getting the bug! Sit over on the passenger side and hold the brake while the driver tried to take off. Or, hold the clutch in while they let it out, then when they got revved up to about 5,000 RPM, dump the clutch. Go into a corner looking at a 4 ft. concrete wall ahead, and hold the gas down, or accelerate, when they let off. Sounds like crazy kid stunts, but it was great for developing critical thinking skills behind the wheel. The instructor would actually sit back and watch us and laugh, as long as we weren't wrecking the car, because he knew it was good for us as drivers to confront those challenges.

However... having learned to drive in a 1 ton truck, way out in the woods, several years earlier, (_like most farm kids I'd logged a LOT of miles before I reached Driver's Ed, a lot of them in NASCAR, and World of Outlaws fashion_), so I was pretty much already a seasoned driver, and because I was quite familiar with driving a standard transmission, and had lipped off and told the instructor I was only there to get the Driver's Ed break on Dad's auto insurance policy, I got blessed with teaching all those that didn't know, how to drive a standard, in the bug! Which wasn't all bad... most of those who didn't know were girls!

The bug proved to be my only downfall in class as well, the instructor tried the whole semester to find something to stump me with, and taking off in the bug, on one of the very few hills we have in town, proved to be it. Our end of the county is flat as a table top, only hills out here are over culverts. Along about the 3rd. time I stalled it, he was laughing uncontrollably, bouncing up and down in the seat like a kid, and was on the verge of getting out and dancing a jig in the parking lot. Sitting over there chanting something about finally having got me, finally found something to stump me, couldn't believe it it took the whole semester. I just kinda looked over and said, "OK smart ass... How do I make this thing take off up a hill?" Thought he was gonna fall out the car laughing at that comment.

Drivers Ed Instructor had a late 60's bug, convertible, had lost the top somehow, and he fabricated a squared off rendition of one out of plywood. Faded green car, he painted his plywood roof white, with big multi-color polka dots. He was about goofy as hell, and drove everywhere in his bug wearing a big grin, and waving at pedestrians like a kid.

Looks like a fun project Dave!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## frankp (Jul 22, 2016)

You get a bug to take off up a hill by having your friends get out and push! 

My senior year of high school was spent in a bug with 6 girls. It was a good life. Everywhere we went other guys would ask me what I did to roll with a crew like that. Never dated a single one of the girls but 2 of them were the best looking girls in school so I got a lot of credit for things I didn't do (or claim to do).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 22, 2016)

Like wise in college as an art major. My etching were view often. :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 22, 2016)

I had a pale blue bug ( I think '64), stick shift with a crank open sunroof......my favorite car of all I had. It was a beach machine!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 22, 2016)

My parts package came in today, new bumpers, tires w/whitewall inserts, heavy heater, boots for rocker arms, rear left tail lamp and new head liner. 
I thought I'd give the whitewall inserts a try. If I don't like them no big deal at 10 bucks each. My mechanic thought they were cool after he put them on. 
Moving along quick, i need to figure out my paint options. Black with dark burgundy side and burgundy outer wheel ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 23, 2016)

Black with burgandy sounds nice, especially with the wheels. And you have to keep the visors on the headlights!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Greg.
Spent a hot day on the shop. Polished hubcaps and rings, pulled old bumpers, prepped the rust spots for paint. My asthma had me itting a lot and hydrating a lot.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 26, 2016)

I've been thinking of doing a two tone on the bug. Last night I pulled up 3 Mercedes-Benz Reds and burgundy a long with VW black. I called the wife over and asked which tone of red she like best with a black. She pickedthe same one I liked. She has no idea what I'm doing up at the shop. But when she she the burgundy on the bug she will know. Lol
Anywhy this is what I'm going for , wish I did have a sun roof.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 7, 2016)

The body work is done just waiting on paint.
There is another side track, my asthma or it may be some other problem, doc's not finished testing yet. If he can't figure it out soon I may be retiring from the work at the shop.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> The body work is done just waiting on paint.
> There is another side track, my asthma or it may be some other problem, doc's not finished testing yet. If he can't figure it out soon I may be retiring from the work at the shop.



I feel ya man. My body has started to rebel on me too. I ain't going down without a fight though. Hope you get it solved. Doing nothing is not my cup of tea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I feel ya man. My body has started to rebel on me too. I ain't going down without a fight though. Hope you get it solved. Doing nothing is not my cup of tea.


I'll be back in the home art studio painting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 8, 2016)

I bought a 1970 super bug when I came back from Veitnam. $1798 out the door. IF BUGS COULD TALK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 8, 2016)

Yahoo, paint is in and the mechanic work is complete. This should be on the road by weekend. 

You all are a big encouragement keeping me steadfast on this project. 

Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 8, 2016)

Can't wait to see the final result of your efforts. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 8, 2016)

Very cool. Yep, count me in too...green 1970 bug was my first car when I was 16...for same cost back then, 1975, I could have bought a 69 GTO convertible...but wouldn't have been able to afford the fuel or insurance.
Yours sure has the same rear reflectors as the 70...and the original color looks right, tho mine was black interior. 
I remember my mom going out of town for a week, leaving me $50 for food...but it got converted into a pair of Jensen coax speakers, a Panasonic (guessing?) 8-track player and two tapes...probably either Grand Funk, Pink Floyd or ELP. Love the eyelid headlight shields.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 9, 2016)

Can't wait to see her all prettied up!!!


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 9, 2016)

Today primer gray, I like primer gray, if it were for me I'd leave it. Do some black & white pin - stripping with a touch of burgundy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 9, 2016)

TimR said:


> Very cool. Yep, count me in too...green 1970 bug was my first car when I was 16...for same cost back then, 1975, I could have bought a 69 GTO convertible...but wouldn't have been able to afford the fuel or insurance.
> Yours sure has the same rear reflectors as the 70...and the original color looks right, tho mine was black interior.
> I remember my mom going out of town for a week, leaving me $50 for food...but it got converted into a pair of Jensen coax speakers, a Panasonic (guessing?) 8-track player and two tapes...probably either Grand Funk, Pink Floyd or ELP. Love the eyelid headlight shields.



Eye lids are a cool touch, I'd never have put them on but I like'um. At 30 PMG it will make a great around town car. I went with the Historic tags and 7500 mile limit. I'm hopi g to beable to finish up by Friday to give it to my wife Saturday, she's been planni g a 63rd BD party with my biker friends and everyone knows but her. It should be fun.
BTW, favorite car of all time 67 GTO, White with black rag top , black and red interior.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 9, 2016)

CWS said:


> I bought a 1970 super bug when I came back from Veitnam. $1798 out the door. IF BUGS COULD TALK


I here ya. I baught a 63 when I returned from Korea in 74. Something about a bug . ^5s


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 10, 2016)

only thing left is the buffing and attaching the bumpers and a good clean up , some minor touch up. 
Think the Miss's will be surprised,I know I am , looks cool.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2016)

What an awesome Bug!!!! She's going to want to marry you all over again!


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> What an awesome Bug!!!! She's going to want to marry you all over again!


LOL maybe.


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 10, 2016)

kevin I have a half day before me Tomorrow buffing out the bug ,my spraybooth is set up for furniture and my guns not automotive friendly. But I can probably get her done. Not looking forward to another day of this bug. The novelty is warring off quick.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks great! I hope you put the headlight visors back on. Lots of work I know, but so worth it!


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 10, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks great! I hope you put the headlight visors back on. Lots of work I know, but so worth it!


I have new visors for her. I also just spoke with a friend who saw the picture and said instead of the burgundy how about a nice burl veneer ? Kind like an old woody. 
I like that idea, maybe down the road. I'd have to think about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Honduran Rosewood Burl or Redwood Burl... Best of both worlds!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 10, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Honduran Rosewood Burl or Redwood Burl... Best of both worlds!!


Thats what I was thinking. Good call. I also like bookmatched crotch mahogany.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 14, 2016)

After buffing all the junk that got into the clear coat. the booth was just to small for this and stuff just got into the finish. So I sanded it down. Startedwirh 500, 600, 800, 1000, 2000 & 4000
Only 2 small areas where I sanded through. Yesterday I took a spray can of Durcolor & clear coated a small area. Looks great. I'll be clear coating individual sections late at night when the weather is cooler. 
It wasn't able to make the Party :( some things I know and should have realized , it's not a table. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

